# hat hier einer Plan von Synthies



## benibamboo (2. August 2004)

Also...da ich eh voller Fragen bin stell ich einfach ma wieda eine, da es her ja sonst echt langweilig werden würde...:
Wie kann ich mit nem Synthie die Phasen länger bzw kürzer werden lassen ... also zB bei Reason wenn ich mim Subtractor den LFO auf Phase einstell, dann sind alle Phasen gleichlang und ich will, dass diese kürzer werden.
wär ne echt nette Sache, wenn mir hier eina weiterhelfen könnte =)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (4. August 2004)

Was meinst du denn mit  "den LFO auf Phase einstellen" ?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (4. August 2004)

benibamboo ich habe deine Frage nicht Richtig verstanden.


----------



## benibamboo (4. August 2004)

Ja ok...ich hab mir die Frage nochma durchgelesen...is verständlich, dass ihrse nich versteht...
 ALSO...:
Ich wollte en bass machen, un der soll sozusagen DEEEEEM.....DEEEEM....DEEEM...DEEM...DEM.. mässig gestalten sein (sorry, kann nich erklären...)
also zuerst en längerer Ton, der mit kleinen ( gleichbleibenden) Pausen, immer kürzer wird


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. August 2004)

Ich denke du suchst den Parameter DECAY


----------

